# glock tenifer finish



## jimzee (Jun 21, 2012)

hi: I have a Glock 17 handgun. I have noticed that small scratches are shwing up on the slide. Is there a method to remove these scratches or do I take it to a gunsmith for a refinishing job ?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

When you *use* any gun, it will get scratched, or otherwise blemished.
If you don't want your gun to be scratched, just put it into your safe, and leave it there.

There is nothing wrong with a well-used pistol, with some amount of finish worn off here and there.

If you have your gun refinished, it'll just get all scratched up again.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Think of the scratches as beauty marks ....shoot the h_ll out of that pistol and forget em......JJ


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Please someone correct me if I am wrong, but my understanding of a tenifer finish is that it is a chemical process that goes into the metal. The scratches you see are likely cosmetic, but the exposed metal is likely still protected from corrosion. Glocks are not known to rust. Glocks are also not known for their looks (although I like the way they look). I wouldn't worry about some scratches, cause your glock won't be effected by them at all.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Tenifer is a nitrocarburzation. It's done in a salt bath, and if basically offers resistance to wear and friction. It will cause a hardness in the material, but not all the way through the material. It's more like a hard shell on the surface of the material. If you get some scratches on it, they are probably not likely to be deep enough to have gone through that hard shell.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

As Haas said above, it's very difficult to scratch a Glock deep enough to go through the Tenifer. However, the blue or parkerized finish is applied on top of the Tenifer. What you are seeing is a scratch in the blue/parkerized surface finish, exposing the base metal, but that metal is still protected by the Tenifer, unless it was a very deep and seriously abrasive scratch (like from a file or grinding stone). Some owners actually polish away the exterior finish on purpose, leaving the slide with a textured bare-metal look, and their Glocks STILL don't rust, because of the Tenifer treatment.

You might try a touch-up bluing chemical to make the scratches less noticeable, but most chemical "cold blue" finish formulas can be described as a form of chemically controlled rusting, so they may not work well on a Glock's treated metal parts.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Buy a black magic marker and touch it up. Hey...it's a Glock...nobody will ever notice or care. :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Bisley said:


> Buy a black magic marker and touch it up. Hey...it's a Glock...nobody will ever notice or care. :mrgreen:


It is possible that I may know someone who has done something similar to this in the past. Once or twice. Maybe. :smt083


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

No sh**** here. In 2008 my house was taken by a tornado. My Glock G22 was in the nightstand and it took a trip into the funnel. My yard ended up containing the debris from 4 houses. After I had the house rebuilt on the same spot, the contractor graded my entire lot (2 acres) to put in a new lawn. He graded up my G22 from about a foot under the ground. It had been in the ground and in the elements for 8 months. Scratched by the grader and having been under the ground and rained on, the Glock should have been ruined. I took it into the shower to clean off all the clay (this is Tennessee!) and then stripped it and cleaned it in a wash basin in the kitchen sink. No rust! after careful oiling and reassembly, I fired it at the indoor range. Not only did it function perfectly, it is still in use today. I don't know many makes of pistols that could gone through this kind of he** and still been working. They may be ugly, but d**n they are tough! Btw, I used flat black paint to cover the scratches.


----------

